# Audio for Netflix and YouTube does not work on home theater



## Bogdan Marin (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi everybody,

Thank you for having me.
I just purchased a new Samsung home theater HT-J5530, and I managed to install it successfully, I think.
I tested by watching a blue ray DVD, and the sound is great, however when I was trying to watch Netflix or YouTube on it, the sound comes muffled and I cannot understand anything. I was thinking that perhaps I missed a setup, however it does not make sense at all as I try to watch those things on the home theater hub, so the sound should come w/o any kind of extra setting, right? So I do not know if the home theater is deffective, or it is something I have to configure.
Also, the front panel is not lighting. Is it supposed to be lighting?

Thank you very much


----------



## Bogdan Marin (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi,
I managed to find the issue together with Samsung's help line. It was surprisingly useful.
There were some loudspeaker cables not plugged properly.
Thank you


----------



## weerebellie (5 mo ago)

Youtube does not support atmos audio though some videos may list it erroneously. Youtube only supports stereo audio no multichannel. Every one may connect with your social media accounts, and manage your postings using its user interface. Every person want to promote your social media. if yes, then social media reseller panel is best option to promote your social media platforms.


----------

